# Still waiting



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Still waiting for a inital appointment for the hospital and begginignt o get impatient, just want to get our journey started.
Lea
xox


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

We felt like this whilst waiting for our appointment and then waiting for our first treatment.  We were really frustrated at the hoops you have to jump through however on the upside, once we got going, it has all happened pretty quickly


----------

